# Removing Rust/Cleaning painted Rims



## BLWNMNY (Mar 10, 2014)

Which is the best method in your opinion to remove rust and clean original painted rims without damage to paint and pin striping? Just figured I'd ask before I tackle these babies.  Thanks.  Chris


----------



## mruiz (Mar 10, 2014)

*clean*

try soap and tooth brush first, if not then oooo steel wool and light oil. takes time and patients.
 Mitch


----------



## bobdenver1961 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Oaxalic Acid*

Can you use Oaxalic acid on the painted rims? That is what I use on my chrome. I have a shallow tray that just submerges a small section of the rim and not the spokes.


----------



## morton (Mar 11, 2014)

*I just read here or some other forum...*



bobdenver1961 said:


> Can you use Oaxalic acid on the painted rims? That is what I use on my chrome. I have a shallow tray that just submerges a small section of the rim and not the spokes.




That oaxalic acid won't hurt the paint, but if there is any rust showing, the acid will also loosen any nearby paint that may be hiding some rust.    

My explanation is not entirely as clear as I would like, but I think you can get the point.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 11, 2014)

This one deals at length with the subject:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?32190-Old-paint-chrome-repair

The long and short of it is, it depends on the paint. Many paints respond reasonably well to it, but some take a stain or degrade. If there is rust under the paint, the acid will pull up both the rust and the paint, leaving bare metal. The best advice is to watch the bath carefully and check the parts for paint degradation or staining every few minutes, at least when starting out.


----------



## jkent (Mar 11, 2014)

Where do you guys buy your Oaxalic acid? Or where is the best place to get it? because I am having a hard time finding it around here.
Not at : Home Depot, Wal mart, or  Co-Op.
Thanks, JKent


----------



## prewarkid (Mar 11, 2014)

*Ebay*



jkent said:


> Where do you guys buy your Oaxalic acid? Or where is the best place to get it? because I am having a hard time finding it around here.
> Not at : Home Depot, Wal mart, or  Co-Op.
> Thanks, JKent




Ebay. You can buy it in any quantity for a low price.


----------



## bobdenver1961 (Mar 11, 2014)

*Ace Hardware*

I found mine at Ace Hardware. It's called Wood Bleach.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 11, 2014)

Wood bleach has oxalic acid as the active ingredient. I get the crystals at ace hardware. It's a tiny white plastic tub.


----------



## jkent (Mar 11, 2014)

Ace Hardware doesn't carry wood bleach around here. Everywhere I go they said they stopped carrying it. Don't know why. 
That is what I have been trying to find and when they said no I asked about the oxalic acid and it was the same thing. 
Thanks for the heads up on EBAY. I'll just go that route.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 11, 2014)

I get mine at local paint stores: Sherwin Williams, Duron, etc.


----------

